# John Deere 5303?



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Any thoughts on one of these just to have for raking, tedding and loading hay?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Basically a pre E series India made tractor.....If you can get a real good buy it should be ok, but it is a little light for some loading chores....is it a 2wd? If so, it would be very light for many loading chores. If you can get a real good buy, then that can help offset many short comings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Be sure and buy so ear plugs as IMHO those Indian built tractors have very noisy engines.


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Be sure and buy so ear plugs as IMHO those Indian built tractors have very noisy engines.


Everyone tells me that is the same engine in other JD tractors, is it not?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The following models share the 3029 engine.


----------

